# Perbacco.......



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

Questa è proprio imperdibile!!
Ricevo una telefonata di auguri da una amica tornata dalla montagna.......... e ad un certo punto scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
Faccio una sintesi perchè sarebbe un romanzo ma il fatto è questo.
Marito industriale, viaggi nell'Est............ soliti ambienti serali che là abbondano, trova la classica entreineuse e si vedono spesse volte nei vari viaggi.
Lui imbarcata folle, lei ha 50 anni lui qualcuno in più e due figli laureati già fuori casa. Situazione borghese tranquilla.
Ecco la bomba, lei scopre la faccenda e lui mente, nega, dice che lo hanno trascinato e portato a quel punto gli amici, che è una donna come le tante disponibile in quei paesi e che là è anormale non fare quelle cose.
Passano due mesi e lui va in crisi deprssiva, lei cerca di capire e lui sputa il rospo, ha smesso di frequentarla, non c'è più nulla fra loro ma gli fa pena e vorrebbe farla venire in Italia perchè è una brava ragazza che vorrebbe "ripulire" la sua vita; lei non ha colpe è solo una dipendente-professionista di un locale.
Ultimo atto..............lei accetta di trovarle una sistemazione e la fa andare da una sua amica in una bella casa di  campagna, morale lei mentre il figlio è venuto a ripulirle il pc da un virus scopre lettere recentissime piene di piani per stare insieme e di esortazioni a portare pazienza perchè i tempi non sono maturi, e nel contempo, non bastasse, l'amica telefona per dirle che quella lì non la racconta giusta perchè il marito le sembra molto strano in questi ultimi tempi ed ha intenzione di mandarla via.
Adesso lui le ha chiesto candidamente se finchè non trova una sistemazione definitiva può farla venire in casa come colf, ed ovviamente non sa che la moglie è al corrente di tutto ed aspettava proprio di aprire il libro!!!
Nella telefonata lei ha solo un dubbio, se buttare fuori lui  e chiudere la faccenda così vediamo se sio gioca tutto per una professiponista o farla venire in casa, dare una cena con tutte le persone che contano per il maritpo e nel bel mezzo della serata annunciare che presenta a tutti gli amici la nuova tr... di suo marito! Dopo do che fuori lei e, nel caso pure lui! Nella battuta finale poichè non ha perso l'ironia, ha detto meno male che non è nè bulgara nè romena se no me la dovrei vedere anche con una cittadina dell'Europa Unita......... e rischierei la ritorsione sindacale!!! 
Non commento nè vi dico quello che ho risposto................... aspetto le vostre reazioni!!!
Non si accettano reazioni con corpi contundenti o lanciafiamme  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Lilith (3 Gennaio 2007)

*mio dio*

ma come siamo messi male!!!

comincio a pensare (forse anche tardi)  che se questi sono la maggior parte degli uomini meglio la singletudine!!!

sono sempre + avvilita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq io opterei per la seconda soluzione così da non lasciare nessun strascico  

	
	
		
		
	


	









lilith


----------



## Old Soltanto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Cribbio......!Che bravo cristiano


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Niente di strano...il padre di un mio ex la porto' pure a casa in veste di donna delle pulizie...


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente di strano...il padre di un mio ex la porto' pure a casa in veste di donna delle pulizie...


Dici che sia un virus....??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








     Com'è che prende solo gli uomini in genere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è proprio imperdibile!!
> Ricevo una telefonata di auguri da una amica tornata dalla montagna.......... e ad un certo punto scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
> Faccio una sintesi perchè sarebbe un romanzo ma il fatto è questo.
> Marito industriale, viaggi nell'Est............ soliti ambienti serali che là abbondano, trova la classica entreineuse e si vedono spesse volte nei vari viaggi.
> ...


 
No, bruja, non posso, me sento male.

quando avro recuperato lucidità ( quale ) rispondo


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Niente di strano...il padre di un mio ex la porto' pure a casa in veste di donna delle pulizie...













cioè idem?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Ho deciso, sono io che parto con i Comboniani.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è proprio imperdibile!!
> Ricevo una telefonata di auguri da una amica tornata dalla montagna.......... e ad un certo punto scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
> Faccio una sintesi perchè sarebbe un romanzo ma il fatto è questo.
> Marito industriale, viaggi nell'Est............ soliti ambienti serali che là abbondano, trova la classica entreineuse e si vedono spesse volte nei vari viaggi.
> ...


 
Mah..io non le consiglierei di andare avanti nel suo piano.
Più che altro per lei stessa.Di sicuro fuori lui.Ma lei a casa mia non la farei entrare neanche per sputtanarla..


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che sia un virus....??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti posso dire di piu'...a quanto pare piacque tanto anche al nonno (materno)...che alla morte di questo santo uomo la donna in questione si ritrovo' con una proprieta' del valore di 500 milioni di vecchie lire!!!!

Si erano molto ricchi (lo sono tutt'ora)...lei cosa fece...zitta zitta vendette la proprieta' e si compro tre case a Praga.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*mah*


















   poveri uomini !


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*ettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti posso dire di piu'...a quanto pare piacque tanto anche al nonno (materno)...che alla morte di questo santo uomo la donna in questione si ritrovo' con una proprieta' del valore di 500 milioni di vecchie lire!!!!
> 
> Si erano molto ricchi (lo sono tutt'ora)...lei cosa fece...zitta zitta vendette la proprieta' e si compro tre case a Praga.


 
Bingo!!!
................ mi venissero poi a parlare di pregiudizi e prevenzione contro queste Dame di S.Vincenzo del materasso!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è proprio imperdibile!!
> Ricevo una telefonata di auguri da una amica tornata dalla montagna.......... e ad un certo punto scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
> Faccio una sintesi perchè sarebbe un romanzo ma il fatto è questo.
> Marito industriale, viaggi nell'Est............ soliti ambienti serali che là abbondano, trova la classica entreineuse e si vedono spesse volte nei vari viaggi.
> ...


 

ecco la mia reazione , mi sono raffreddata: 

1. i Miracoli esistono.


2. posso ancora crederci ma devo aspettare ancora  qualche anno che qualcuna mi faccia sto regalo .


3. Al posto della Tua amica; Micia...prima di tutto..correrebbe  dall'avvocato per sapere come gestire due conti...

e poi festa Nazionale


Ma è Micia, e la tua amica immagino che stia scioccata...

Ma è possibile che non abbia avuto mai percezione di nulla?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti posso dire di piu'...a quanto pare piacque tanto anche al nonno (materno)...che alla morte di questo santo uomo la donna in questione si ritrovo' con una proprieta' del valore di 500 milioni di vecchie lire!!!!
> 
> Si erano molto ricchi (lo sono tutt'ora)...lei cosa fece...zitta zitta vendette la proprieta' e si compro tre case a Praga.


 
proprio a praga....e chiamala fessa.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

*mo' so seria*

raga, qui è necessario sottolineare solo una cosa.


Il minimo o massimo comune divisore che accomuna TUTTI è ?



- non sto scherzando, sono seria-


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> proprio a praga....e chiamala fessa.


Era di quelle parti...pure bruttina...evidentemente aveva altre doti!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bingo!!!
> ................ mi venissero poi a parlare di pregiudizi e prevenzione contro queste Dame di S.Vincenzo del materasso!!
> Bruja


...cara...scusa il mio italiano corretto...me ne fotto dei pregiudizi sono vacche!!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Micia*

Lei aveva scoperto, forse non sono stata chiara tantì'è che per minimizzare il danno e dare credito a quel fantoccio di marito aveva accettato di aiutare la povera ragazza mandandola a lavorare decorosamente dalla sua amica, ma lontano dalla sua residenza............... è la ragazza che oltre a tenersi il marito come amante ha intruppato anche il marito dell'altra.
Per ora visto che entrambe le moglie sanno, la cara ragazza se ne tornerà a casina bella perchè non le rinnovano il permesso di soggiorno per lavoro, con sommo dispiacere del marito della mia amica.
Andasse ad esercitare le sue arti altrove e trovasse un altro pirla che gli fa avere un permesso di soggiorno........ o chiedesse aiuto ai suoi connazionali, sono così disponibile a trovare lavoro alle ragazze giovani disponibili ed avvenenti.  
Per inciso adesso cosa potremmo rispondere a quelli che dicono che queste ragazze sono vittime della società e che se avessero un lavoro dignitoso sarebbero esattamente come qualunque altra giovane donna? Il lavoro l'aveva.......... erano i mariti delle altre con i soldi che la solleticavano.
Qui in Italia quelle così hanno un nome bn definito, ma poichè loro sono sfortunate e molto attratte dal benessere.......... sono vittime delle circostanze!
Comunque, ho consigliato alla mia amica di fare esattamente quello che ho anticipato non sottoscrivere un altro permesso di soggiorno, lasciare che lui vada dove vuole ma chiarendo che la cosa sarà risaputa, non si creda che lui esce di casa e lei passa per la stron.. che lo ha cacciato perchè ha le turbe da menopausa. Tanto da gazzettino farà l'altra, quella della casa in campagna...............e  nel suo ambiente queste cose contano molto.   Lui è nei cavalieri di Malta e in altre associazioni molte perbeniste...........
Ops dimenticavo il meglio.............i soldi li ha lei!!!!
Stavolta la slava è cascata davvero male!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*voto...*

...per la cena ...e ...un'amica che filma


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Sei stata chiara, mi chiedevo se nel passato remoto avesse...ma non importa.


Bene, mi fa piacere apprendere che il denaro sia nelle mani di questa Donna...

Ma lei come sta?


Comunque sia è una vicenda che non dovrebbe stupirmi, e invece mi ha scioccato...perchè immagino perfettamente tutto...è di una credibilità spaventosamente realistica.



ps. Bruja, dimmi che non hai scherzato...guardate che pero' è pazzesca..sta storia.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lei aveva scoperto, forse non sono stata chiara tantì'è che per minimizzare il danno e dare credito a quel fantoccio di marito aveva accettato di aiutare la povera ragazza mandandola a lavorare decorosamente dalla sua amica, ma lontano dalla sua residenza............... *è la ragazza che oltre a tenersi il marito come amante ha intruppato anche il marito dell'altra*.
> Per ora visto che entrambe le moglie sanno, la cara ragazza se ne tornerà a casina bella perchè non le rinnovano il permesso di soggiorno per lavoro, con sommo dispiacere del marito della mia amica.
> Andasse ad esercitare le sue arti altrove e trovasse un altro pirla che gli fa avere un permesso di soggiorno........ o chiedesse aiuto ai suoi connazionali, sono così disponibile a trovare lavoro alle ragazze giovani disponibili ed avvenenti.
> Per inciso adesso cosa potremmo rispondere a quelli che dicono che queste ragazze sono vittime della società e che se avessero un lavoro dignitoso sarebbero esattamente come qualunque altra giovane donna? Il lavoro l'aveva.......... erano i mariti delle altre con i soldi che la solleticavano.
> ...


MA MICA AVEVO CAPITO!!
NOOOO..che situazione..
pensa l'amica della tua amica......


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

Cara Bruja,

la tua amica assomiglia ad una che si è preparata il coperchio della bara da sola ed adesso si lamenta.

il marito della tua amica, invece, è un genio nell'intortare la moglie.

comunque, già da tempo volevo aprire un topia al riguardo, ma, visto che mi sembra pertinente, lo faccio qui.

Non denigrate le donne dell'est. Sono ragazze di una incredibile dolcezza, sensibilità, senso del rispetto e della famiglia. E parlo per cognizione di causa (la mia ragazza è Lituana). Le occidentali queste cose se le sono belle che scordate ed i racconti letti su questo forum da un anno a questa parte ne sono la riprova.  Le occidentali vogliono solo fare i cavoli loro, acchittandosi da veline fino a quando hanno 50 ed oltre.

Se poi ex converso dite che quelle dell'est sono solo a caccia di soldi, vi rispondo: tutti sono a caccia di soldi. la differenza è che le occidentali come contropartita ti danno un calcio nel sedere e scappano con l'idraulico. quelle dell'est rimangono con te e ti rispettano. Quando vado per locali con una fidanzata occidentale e qualche moscone attacca discorso con lei, lei ci flirta davanti ai miei occhi, pur di farmi incazzare. La ragazza dell'est, invece, vede un eventuale dialogo con uno sconosciuto come una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confonti (giustamente) e liquida il postulante con silenzio e noncuranza. Tuttavia non dovete pensare che la ragazza dell'est sia una specie di cagnolino. tuttaltro. hanno un carattere molto forte e determinato, con una maturità ad appena 20 anni che le italiane se la sognano a 50. Inoltre, sanno giocare al gioco della seduzione. ti stendono con uno sguardo ed un sorriso. sono gioise. sorridono sempre. non mi meraviglia che qualcuno si rincoglionisca a tal punto da intestargli appartamenti e lasciargli grosse eredità. 
Vi faccio un esempio. a capodanno, sono uscito col mio migliore amico che si era portato a suo volta dietro 2 amiche. focalizzo la mia attenzione su una di queste. la classica ragazza caruccetta ma che non ha proprio un cazzo da dire. Io la tempesto di parole, ma lei rispondeva a mezza bocca. ad un certo punto mi incazzo, perchè mi accorgo che la sua noncuranza non era affatto dipesa dal fatto che non le piaceva parlare con me (mai potrebbe succedere una cosa del genere, visto che ho una loquela da stupro) o che non le piacessi io (figuriamoci!!)  ma dal fatto che era una tipica testa vuota. ad un certo punto le ho detto: senti, hai 60 secondi per stupirmi. se non ce la fai, vuol dire che sei la classica italiana complessata. lei non ce l'ha fatta. io le ho chiesto: quanti anni hai? 12? 13?. cosa?hai 26 anni!!! 26 anni di tempo buttato!!!!!!!per farvela breve, e per farvi capire lei che tipo era.... sapete come è andata a finire? io l'ho lasciata perdere. 
il mio migliore amico l'ha sedotta, l'ha portata in garage da lui (lui abita con i genitori) perchè lei gli ha fatto intendere che ci sarebbe stata, lei si è tirata indietro ma lo ha invitato ad andare a casa di lei a dormire da lei, senza però fare sesso, perchè lei ha una mezza tresca con uno che le piace nella sua città (era a Roma solo per il capodanno).
Vanno da lei e... lui si denuda e si mette a letto. Lei si sdraia vicino a lui completamente vestita (!!!) dopo aver armeggiato malinconica con il cellulare (probabilmente mandava un messaggio al suo lui) ed aver piazzato un cuscino longitudinalmente a mo di separè tra lei ed il mio amico. e.... DORME VESTITA!!!! Il mio amico il giorno dopo, raccontandomi la storia, mi ha detto che probabilmente la tizia si è pure masturbata sotto le coperte, perchè avvertiva strani movimenti. 
Potrei raccontarvi centinaia di aneddoti come questo, vissuti in prima persona. Questo sono le donne occidentali, oggi. un esercito di rincoglionite (escluse le rispettabilissime ragazze che frequentano questo sito, ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).

La donna dell'est invece è un pianeta a parte. Se poi, ripeto, dite che sono solo a caccia di soldi, mi sembra il commento di quelli che dicono: tanto Tom Cruise è frocio. 


ok, adesso lapidatemi. 



b) il matrimonio è comunque una forma di prostituzione.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Bruja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

dico un'ultima cosa.

io sono una persona estremamente romantica.

ho notato che se ho una relazione con una ragazza occidentale e le tengo la porta, le apro la portiera della macchina, le tengo la sedia quando si alza, non le faccio mancare nulla, le porto una rosa quando non se lo aspetta, le lascio un biglietto sul cuscino quando lei ancora dorme prima di andare a dormire, nell'intimità mi dedico più al suo piacere che non al mio, le faccio il bagno con la schiuma, le candele e la musica classica in sottofondo... quella all'inizio apprezza ma intimamente mi considera un coglione cicisbeo da sfruttare e mi sfancula dopo 6-8 mesi nel peggiore dei modi (avrete letto qualcosa al riguardo nei miei post di maggio-giugno).

La ragazza dell'est invece apprezza le attenzioni e le ricambia, soprattutto con il rispetto, l'ascolto, la comprensione.

ovvio che qualunque generalizzazione è stupida, però TENDENZIALMENTE mi è sembrato che le cose stiano così. Se poi sbaglio ancora, mi sa che sarete i primi a saperlo.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Bruja,
> 
> la tua amica assomiglia ad una che si è preparata il coperchio della bara da sola ed adesso si lamenta.
> 
> ...


Caro Insonne,

Mi fai ridere...veramente...mai tirare pietre ai ritardati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non confondere il bisogno di soldi con l'affetto...se avessi bisogno di soldi uscirei sicuramente con un uomo come te...e starei li ad ascoltarti e a venerarti...

Peccato non ne ho bisogno...non cerco un padrone ne' uno sponsor.

Buona giornata


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Micia*

Non c'è nulla da inventare, mi pare che subito lettrice ha dato seguito ad una vicenda analoga.. Spesso la realtà è molto più incasinata dei romanzi............
Comunque non è neppure una cosa tante scioccante, ne ho sentite di peggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

accidenti, 
mi sono beccato un "ti rispetto troppo per risponderti" ed un "ritardato" in soli 3 minuti.
mi aspettavo di più.



















se volete apro un post su: 
differenze tra l'uomo italiano e quello giamaicano!!!


----------



## Old Soltanto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Ma che sei giamaicano tu?

Un altro narcisello, dormire di più ed andare meno a putt no?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

non sono mai stato con una prostituta in vita mia (a parte le mie ex).
non escludo che lo farò un giorno, ma fino adesso non è successo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

cara Lettrice,

1) guarda che non sono affatto ricco. anzi. ancora devo ingegnarmi per sopravvivere al decreto Bersani. ma comunque non vedo cosa c'entri questo con le relazioni amorose.
2) non credo che le donne che siano mai uscite con me lo abbiano fatto per cercare uno sponsor (che non sono), nè un padrone (che non sono mai stato). Ritengo di avere qualcosa di ben diverso da poter offrire ad un partner. 

Buona giornate a te.


----------



## Old Soltanto (3 Gennaio 2007)

A volte mi pare, ma è un'opinione davvero personale , che le persone più passano gli anni (molte persone ) più regrediscono più diventano immature, non vorrei sembrare moralista ma uno che scrive "il matrimonio è una forma di prostituzione" mi da l'impressione che sia stato educato da una ......... ------sbaglio di molto?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> cara Lettrice,
> 
> 1) guarda che non sono affatto ricco. anzi. ancora devo ingegnarmi per sopravvivere al decreto Bersani. ma comunque non vedo cosa c'entri questo con le relazioni amorose.
> 2) non credo che le donne che siano mai uscite con me lo abbiano fatto per cercare uno sponsor (che non sono), nè un padrone (che non sono mai stato). Ritengo di avere qualcosa di ben diverso da poter offrire ad un partner.
> ...


Caro Insonne,

Eventualmente ti credo pure...visto il tuo senso dell'umorismo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che non capisco e' perche' parli da *sborone...*


----------



## La Lupa (3 Gennaio 2007)

Aaaa... a morto de sonno!!!

Mi fai sdraiare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E non per l'eloquenza da stupro!!!

Poi la storia della tipa che si masturba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... stupenda...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sei troppo forte.
Dico sul serio.

Sulle ragazze dell'est sono abbastanza d'accordo con te.
Conoscerai immagino, anche gli uomini dell'est, vero?
Fatti due conti.

Quanto alle differenze tra occidentali e jamaicani, francamente non vedo l'esigenza di aprirci un post, basterebbe un trafiletto. 
Comunque se serve, son disponibile. Ho vissuto quattro mesi con un autentico rastaman, chiedete pure.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Insonne*

Premesso che non sono prevenuta perchè se una si comporta in un certo modo per me potrebbe essere pure apolide e la vedrei per qualla che è e non per il certificato di nascita.
Sarà il caso che tu apprenda un paio di cose che forse dalla tua angolazione non vedi.

a) Nessuno è prevenuto per partito preso ma che la maggioranza di persone di una certa categoria abbia tendenze che vanno in una certa direzione fa pensare che sia un andazzo e non un caso

b) Tu vedi la parte maschile, ma che ne sai del rapporto fra donne, le ragazze dell'est sono anche amiche o collaboratrici o altro, e non immagini quante di quelle che TU dici siano tanto piene di qualità si vergognano di molte loro connazionali.

c) Le attenzione che dedichi a loro credi davvero che non le apprezzerebbero le italiane? Non sari tu un tantino prevenuto sul fatto che qui sono solo str..... opportuniste.  Sai non è che tutte possono avere la sindrome da gheisha e ti dirò che quelle che si comportano da gheisha ed hanno un carattere determinato famnnop pensare subito alla recita, alla finzione! Inutile spiegartene i motivi.   e hai incontrato una scema o una str.... italiana questo non rende le ragazze dell'este dei cherubini svolazzanti.

d) ti porto tre esempi di 
 amici quindi non parlo per pregiudizio,  Uno ha sposato una cubana per farla venir in Italia e permetterle una vita decente visto che la stanno da cani............ Tu ok per tre mesi poi ha lavorato in un ospedale, era infermierae tempo due mesi è diventata l'amante del primario, le altre infermiere in coro a dire che più che il lavoro le interessava la "carriera" e non preciso quale. Separazione ed ora dicorsio, ha trovato una brava ragazza italiana sono felici ed ha un figlio!  Altro caso un amico che ha sposato una bielorussa........... casualmente dopo il matrimonio lei conmfessa che aveva un figlio avuto a 16 anni, dirai che lui era un cretinno a non documentarsi, errore! Lei lo aveva fatto denunciare a sua cugina per motivi che neppure ricordo. Ha fatto venire il figlio (ora 15enne e mezzo delinquentello sempre pronto ad entrare al Beccaria) ha cercato di creare un ambiente confortevole ad entrambi e la signora dolce e gentile dopo un anno e mezzo lo ha cornificato con due della cerchia dei suoi amici, incazzatura generale, fine delle amicizie perchè ke mogli l'hanno saputo e adesso questa sed n'è grazie a dipo andata e vive con un 60enne che, casualmente ha un bel po' di soldi.
Terzo esempio una che arriva in italia, come badante, molto gnocca ovviamente, faccino da madonna ed entrando in una famiglia si scopa il nonno il padre ed il figlio......... quando le danno il due si accorgono che il vecchietto le aveva dato il libretto al portatore che ha prosciugato del tutto e parte dei gioielli di famiglia.............sai sapeva che non poteva farsi lasciare degli immobili e si è arrangiata come ha potuto.

Ora tu dirai che sono casi estremi, io non sono di primo pelo e di queste cose sono anni che ne sento, di più ho una conoscente che trova lavoro interinale e sai che rispondodo alle richieste di lavoro, se la famiglia è abbiente, che preferiscono andare da uomini solo magari anziani, che rifiutano actegoricamente le famiglie numerose o con tanti bambini etc etc etc......
Se a quesro aggiungi che se trovano un ragazzo italiano, bendisposto , gentile, dolce e generoso che le fa sentire delle regine, visto che non tutte possono puntare a Briatore, forse la risposta sul perchè tu le trovi tanto diverse e meravigliosamente piacevoli te la dai da solo!

Spiacente per averti dato forse l'idea della prevenuta.......... ma ho abbastanza anni per non parlare per gelosia di classe o per non avere da temere nulla dalla loro preparazione culturale...........e vivaddio  se incontro una che ritengo str... l'ultima cosa di cui mi preoccupo e della nazionalità, ne ho trovate tali fra le tedesche, le inglesi e le francesi, ma non in così cospicua quantità!
Non lapido nessuno ma pur rispettando la tua opinione è lo stato delle cose che non mi sposta di una virgola da quello che penso, e sappi che ho delle amiche dell'est che comprendono benissimo per quale motivo ci sia questa nomea in giro.
A proposito equesta stai certo che non la faccio passare, non risulta in altre immigrazioni precedenti di donne che si andasse nelle case di riposo a sposare i vecchi per avere non tanto la nazionalità italiana, quando le loro sostanze........... quelli con la pensiuone minima non se li filano neppure, quindi mentre fanno volontariato agli anziani valutano cosa potrebbero ereditare.   Conosco un sacerdote che si è rifiutato di sposare un vecchio ed una dolcissima signorina di 26 anni perchè i figli di lui non sapevano nulla..............e lui aveva intestati un paio di palazzi............ i figli sono eredi legittimi ovviamente ma la moglie pure!!!
Scusa il post scritto di getto e forse non perfettamente omogeneo ma in questo argomento, siccome sò di essere una persona che raramente ha prevenzioni e pregiudizi vorrei che tu sapessi che le idee cjhe mi sono fatte le ho "vissute" sul campo.......... non parlo per sentito dire.
E stavo scordando che a Milano una mia zia vive di fronte ad un hotel di quelli ad ore...... e non ci vanno delle povere ragazze schiavizzate da sfruttatori ma tutte indipendenti e libere che hanno preferito quel lavoro a qualunque altro più faticoso e meno redditizio.
Un paio sono ingegneri, una è farmacista e l'altra e geometra..............conosco la proprietaria dell'hotel che legge i documenti come ben sai............. siamo certi che non potevano fare altro che quello?
E' vero che come tu dici non si può generalizzare, ma in Italia nel codice corrente tre indizi gravi sono già reato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Vuoi che l'opinione comune non ne tenga conto almeno moralmente?
Grazie per l'attenzione, non ho alcuna intenzione di farti cambiare idea, ma inutil dire che neppure io ho nulla da cambiare.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaa... a morto de sonno!!!
> 
> Mi fai sdraiare!!!
> 
> ...


Anche io ho avuto una storiella con un Jamaicano...

...ma non so' perche' i ricordi sono un po' fumosi


----------



## La Lupa (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto una storiella con un Jamaicano...
> 
> ...ma non so' perche' i ricordi sono un po' fumosi








   ...non dirmi niente... passava tutto il giorno a cantare e scittare... scittare e cantare... Però.
Però. Ehhhh.... però.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi quando m'ha detto che finalmente si era deciso a dare una svolta alla sua vita, perchè mi amava tanto, e perciò... lavoro, permesso di soggiorno e tutto il resto... mi è venuto un colpo e l'ho messo fuori dalla porta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tanto lui suonava... scittava... cantava... scittava...


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Ooops ragazze*

L'ho fatta lunga lo sò, ma insomma se decvo scrivere una storia bisogna pure che in qualche modo mi dilunghi.
Ho dimenticato di dire una cosa, ma l'ho tenuta da parte perchè non può fare testo ma fa ridere.  Ho un conoscente a Roma, benestante single 43enne che ha alcuni appartamenti e fa una vita ovviamente piacevole.  Si è preso una cuoca, una russa sui 30 anni perchè l'agenzia aveva solo quella a disposizione, le pulizie gliele fa la portiera del palazzo.
Bene appena questa è entrata, dopo aver detto che bella casa e che bella terrazza! Ha preso servizio ed fatto tre domande nell'arco della giornata:  come mai sei non ti sei ancora sposato, ti piacciono i bambini, e sai mia sorella si è preso un avvocato, spero si sposarmi anch'io presto............... 
Intendiamoci non sono così trota da pensare che fosse una strategia................ ma santo cielo: Questo amico quando mi ha telefonato rideva fino alle lacrime anche perchè poi aveva notato che lei andava avanti e indietro con una borda da palestra, diceva che andara a fare ginnastica.... un giorno la lasciò aperta e spuntò da un lato una spallina si strass e del tulle............ a quel punto incuriosito allargò l'apertura e vide un abito da sera molto osé............  
Va beh......... giusto per parlare della sincerità e cristallina trasparenza di certe persone. Cosa cambiava se avesse detto che arrotondava in un night o in discoteca?  Forse che si giocava il probabile partito?
Chiudo và se no diventa la giornata dell'est!!!  
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*fantastica*












































































Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto una storiella con un Jamaicano...
> 
> ...ma non so' perche' i ricordi sono un po' fumosi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Però...*

PERO' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






































































La Lupa ha detto:


> ...non dirmi niente... passava tutto il giorno a cantare e scittare... scittare e cantare... Però.
> Però. Ehhhh.... però.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto una storiella con un Jamaicano...
> 
> ...ma non so' perche' i ricordi sono un po' fumosi


Ussignur........... ma dimmi un po' in mezzo a quella "nebbia" vedevi in lui un caro ragazzo pieno di virtù e bisognoso di affetto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice, ti voglio bene anche se mi tratti male. Comunque, parlo da sborone perchè... lo sono!!!!

La Lupa, se ne vuoi sapere altre del repertorio , come diceva Elio ".. ne ho in serbo di divertentissime".

Soltanto, offendere la madre di qualcuno è qualcosa che per me ha finito di andare di moda dai tempi delle elementari, quando giocavo a calcetto in parrocchia. Evidentemente non sono il solo che regredisce.

Bruja, il tuo post è assolutamente illuminante. Sei proprio sicura che non conosci storie con donne straniere (est o cubane) a lieto fine?
solo una cosa del tuo post mi fa un pò incakkiare:
"...Se a quesro aggiungi che se trovano un ragazzo italiano, bendisposto , gentile, dolce e generoso che le fa sentire delle regine, visto che non tutte possono puntare a Briatore, forse la risposta sul perchè tu le trovi tanto diverse e meravigliosamente piacevoli te la dai da solo!"
...
...
E allora io che devo fare? devo essere diffidente nei confronti di una che dice di amarmi, in nome di storie di spietate donne dell'est? Devo sempre vedere dietro alla gentilezza ed all'amore parlato un secondo fine? A questo ci ha portato la società attuale, in cui tutti a nessuno va bene come sei e se qualcuno si affeziona a te ci deve essere qualcosa che non va? Io sto parlando della mia vita. Cazzo. Esco da un periodo di merda (che tu conosci) e finalmente mi innamoro, ricambiato, di una ragazza. Statisticamente, visti i tempi, è più facile vincere al superenalotto. E io devo rifiutare tutto questo, tenendo gli scudi sempre alti, a vantaggio di un me stesso vecchio, saggio, ma solo e triste ?!?!?!


----------



## Old calipso (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa è proprio imperdibile!!
> Ricevo una telefonata di auguri da una amica tornata dalla montagna.......... e ad un certo punto scoppia in un pianto dirotto.
> Faccio una sintesi perchè sarebbe un romanzo ma il fatto è questo.
> Marito industriale, viaggi nell'Est............ soliti ambienti serali che là abbondano, trova la classica entreineuse e si vedono spesse volte nei vari viaggi.
> ...


Ma dille che ne approfittasse e si facesse tirare la casa a lucido…compresi lampadari, argenteria, ninnoli, battiscopa, tapparelle,e chi piu’ ne ha piu’ ne metta!!!! E sempre perché anche la tua amica  è buona e generosa e ci tiene a che la “brava donna” si redima, la mandi anche a fare la spesa (comprese le cassette d’acqua!)…e guarda caso ogni volta l’ascensore risulterà “bloccato” da qualche “distratto condomino”!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a quel palle mosce del marito invece gli farei servire ogni sera per cena una di quelle schifo di pietanze che solo queste care donnine dell’est sanno preparare !!!! (i miei nonni ne hanno cambiate 5 di badanti dell’est e ogni volta che dicevano “ti faccio provare una cosa particolare che si mangia al mio paese”… credetemi era un voltastomaco!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





giuro, io non ho pregiudizi verso nessuno e sono certa che esiste sempre l’eccezione che conferma la regola…ma queste zoc….le
travestite da colf, badanti o quanto altro sia, che arrivano dall’est non le “tollero” (so che il termine è un po’ troppo forte)proprio!!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> PERO'


 

Mi sa che siamo rimaste io, te e forse Miciolidia ad evere dei patetici rapporti nazionali .........   

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Soltanto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono prevenuta perchè se una si comporta in un certo modo per me potrebbe essere pure apolide e la vedrei per qualla che è e non per il certificato di nascita.
> Sarà il caso che tu apprenda un paio di cose che forse dalla tua angolazione non vedi.
> 
> a) Nessuno è prevenuto per partito preso ma che la maggioranza di persone di una certa categoria abbia tendenze che vanno in una certa direzione fa pensare che sia un andazzo e non un caso
> ...


 
e' assurdo......ma sai Bruja che leggendo le avventure e disavventure di tutti quei tuoi conoscenti ho trovato un'aderenza spaventosa alla mia storia.
Cioè a proposito anche della prostituzione mentale, c'è dell'identico ma non vorrei travisare o vedere quello che in realtà non c'è ma pensavo al fatto che Lei (la mia "ex") si è sposata un tipo di dieci anni più vecchio e che da alcune foto che ho visto del loro matrimono (non molte) e dall'aria di lui sciupata e dall'aspetto miseretto (questo non toglie nulla ) ho fatto un collegamento quasi obbligato anche se personale.
Lei è più carina rispetto a quello che forse lui poteva aspettarsi di trovare (ripeto è soggettivo) ecco che lui se lo fa bastare come rapporto passionale quando lei è disposta (qualche volta ogni tot mesi......) e la lascia scorrazzare in cerca di personaggi più avvenenti (non parlo per me anche se non mi lamento), questa forse è l'unica parte che non c'entra con ciò che hai scritto tu ma che è come se si dovesse pagare un prezzo per l'illusione di ciò che non può essere solo nostro per ovvie ragioni.
Lo so che può apparire un pò delirante come sovrapposizione ma cavolo se calza!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ussignur........... ma dimmi un po' in mezzo a quella "nebbia" vedevi in lui un caro ragazzo pieno di virtù e bisognoso di affetto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...pero si intravedeva un fisico da SCANDALO!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*x Insonne*

carissimo...ricordo ancora come mi hai fatto ridere e tirata su rispondendo al mio primo post...sei carinissimo ..a volte..
Capisco che ti sei sentito punto sul vivo..io che non sono punta sul vivo (l'amante di mio marito è italianissima ..purtroppo , magari una dell'est sarebbe stata almeno più decente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) provo fastidio per le generalizzazioni...ma tu hai esagerato.
Se non sbaglio sei avvocato e dovresti aver maggiore dimestichezza per le argomentazioni...
..ti sei accorto che hai accusato di superficialità per giudizi dati su un'intera popolazione, ma tu hai fatto lo stesso sia per italiane e straniere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In quanto alla tizia ...sarebbe stata meno scema se avesse apprezzato la tua conversazione e se avesse risposto alla tua sfida di dire qualcosa di interessante in 60 sec? Sai che cosa interessante ti avrebbero detto molte di noi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Usa l'immaginazione.
Mi sembra che la ragazza in questione ti abbia dato tutte le risposte con il silenzio...
In quanto all'amico che accolto solo a dormire ..si denuda 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..gli è andata bene di non essere stato buttato fuori in quelle condizioni...e spiegami cosa ci trovi di strano che lei sia rimasta vestita ..è lui che avrebbe dovuto rivestirsi/ chiedere scusa/ andarsene a gran velocità! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Personalmente lo avrei denunciato.
Mi sembri piuttosto acido ultimamente..non sarà per compensare la troppa dolcezza della tua ragazza? Questa è una battuta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però seriamente...il post era relativo al tradimento..che poi nella fattispece la ragazza fosse dell'est..mi sembra secondario ..chi ha tradito e con un comportamento viscido da pirla sono stati i mariti...la tizia mi sembra incidentalmente di altra nazionalità..
Purtroppo non avevamo bisogno di importare certo genere ..ne abbiamo in abbondanza anche da noi e le vediamo tutte le sere in tv


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> accidenti,
> mi sono beccato un "ti rispetto troppo per risponderti" ed un "ritardato" in soli 3 minuti.
> mi aspettavo di più.
> 
> ...


 

Si, certo

	
	
		
		
	


	




     intitoliamolo cosi:

differenze tra un Uomo e un Baccello.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo rimaste io, te e forse Miciolidia ad evere dei patetici rapporti nazionali .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Io sto per eliminare anche i connazionali.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Insonne*

Premesso di nuovo che ho risposto con un post di parte al tuo che lo era altrettanto..........e ( vedi quando sembri sgradevole) ho detto che ho delle amiche dell'est che loro medesime si rendono conto di questa poco edificante realtà.
Quanto ai tuoi interrogativi, anche in questo caso devi scindere, poichè sei partito che solo loro sono angeli dell'amore e del focolare e le altre lasciamo perdere, non è che se tu hai in contrato tre o quattro italiane str.....   per reazione le ragazze dell'est diventano il meglio.  Con questo non tolgo nulla alla possibilità che tu abbia trovato una ragazza che ti ama, che è esattamente quello che tu ti aspetti da una donna e l'ideale quindi per te; ci mancherebbe, ma lei se non è non proprio l'eccezione è certo una delle svariate eccezioni che non spostano la situazione generale.
Il problema non era individuale, sei tu che avendo trovato una ragazza a posto nei hai fatto un caso, se avessi avuto una bella buggerata come tanti avresti altre visuali di queste donne.  
Comunque lo ripeto, non si tratta di prevenzione, e non è colpa mia se non tanto io ma tutte le persone che incontro e con le quali parlo, forum compreso, hanno questa impressione. 
Non sono un uomo ho metri di paragone diversi, ma mi fido della tua testimionianza ed auspico che sia esattamente come la vivi e la speri e forse meglio.
A proposito, e scusa ma questa non la lascia andare, proprio perchè ti conosco e sò da cosa esci, credi sia tanto sbagliato non tanto criticare una tua scelta, non mi permetterei e non ne ho elementi, ma dati i presuppozsti generali averti semplicemente detto che la costanze non è quella che tu vivi. Non ho detto nulla su te o contro di lei, ho solo espresso pareri universalmente diffusi. 
Tu la tua vita la vivi ben sapendo cosa hai passato, sono certa che hai sufficienti prudenze per poter definire se una persona merita la tua fiducia.
Ti faccio davvero mille auguri.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Arridaje'...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lettrice, ti voglio bene anche se mi tratti male. Comunque, parlo da sborone perchè... lo sono!!!!
> 
> La Lupa, se ne vuoi sapere altre del repertorio , come diceva Elio ".. ne ho in serbo di divertentissime".
> 
> ...


Mica ti tratto male!!!!

Ti tratto con confidenza...quella che si da' ad un amico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giuro sulla memoria del mio gatto Andrew Ridgeley...lo mi piacevano gli Wham al periodo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

*curioso*

...ho avuto una sola storia seria con un connazionale.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Soltanto*



Soltanto ha detto:


> e' assurdo......ma sai Bruja che leggendo le avventure e disavventure di tutti quei tuoi conoscenti ho trovato un'aderenza spaventosa alla mia di ciò che non può essere solo nostro per ovvie ragioni.
> Lo so che può apparire un pò delirante come sovrapposizione ma cavolo se calza!


 
L'esposizione di un parere o di un'idea, può calzare a molte realtà, è transnazionale, ma appunto come ben dici, non importa chi operi in quel senso ma le connotazioni della prostituzione mentale ci sono tutte!!  C'è chi paga per avere quello che non avrebbe gratuitamente e chi gode della situazione pagando ogni tanto un pedaggio!
E' triste ma è irrimediabilmente così?
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old Soltanto (3 Gennaio 2007)

Già amaro, emoction che piangono non ne ho viste......


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...ho avuto una sola storia seria con un connazionale.


 
Il club si infoltisce, ma la qualità temo ne risenta  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...ho avuto una sola storia seria con un connazionale.


 
Sfizzero? o italian.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sfizzero? o italian.


 
Mi son persa per strada, parliamo di uomini o di cioccolato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

ma lettrice non vive in sfizzera?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*ehm*

Lettrice vive in Olanda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...oggi ti percepisco "vicina" a Fa ...non è che tu invece stai in Slovenia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lettrice non vive in sfizzera?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lettrice vive in Olanda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Non so se prenderlo come un complimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vabbè, facciamo che lo sia.


é vero Holland..c'era scritto..è la borsetta di Kelly che mi aveva portato fuori strada.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non so se prenderlo come un complimento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ti ci vedo proprio dolce, tenera, languida come un cherubino con alucce e i  boccoli.....
E che ascolti, ascolti, adscolti............ ispirata..... (se non reggi più di tanto puoi sempre prendere due tavor o halcion a tuo piacimento, avrai anche un'aria più rilassata).
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Sfizzeri*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sfizzero? o italian.


 
Sfizzero...una volta ne baciai uno...a cazzeggio fuori da un pub...poi gli dissi che sapeva di gruviera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ho avuto periodi un po' strani


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfizzero...una volta ne baciai uno...a cazzeggio fuori da un pub...poi gli dissi che sapeva di gruviera
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  puzzava di formaggino.


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

Soltanto ha detto:


> A volte mi pare, ma è un'opinione davvero personale , che le persone più passano gli anni (molte persone ) più regrediscono più diventano immature, non vorrei sembrare moralista ma uno che scrive "il matrimonio è una forma di prostituzione" mi da l'impressione che sia stato educato da una ......... ------sbaglio di molto?


Sei disgustoso e nemmeno diplomatico. Ogni persona ha il suo modo di vedere e capire il mondo. Insonne é una brava persona e NON HAI il diritto di giudicarlo. Se sei entrato in questo Forum per offendere le opinioni altrui, vattene.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Sei disgustoso e nemmeno diplomatico. Ogni persona ha il suo modo di vedere e capire il mondo. Insonne é una brava persona e NON HAI il diritto di giudicarlo. Se sei entrato in questo Forum per offendere le opinioni altrui, vattene.


Lilith 666 non esagerare cara, ha contestato una opinione di insonne quantomeno provocatoria. non è entrato nel merito della sua persona.


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Straniere*

*Mi sono sentita offesa quando ho letto i vostri post. Da straniera, vedo mie connazionali prostituirsi perche VOGLIONO. Nel mio paese avrebbero potuto benissimo trovarsi un lavoro, ma per loro é comodo trovarsi lo straniero che le faccia fare la "vita da signora". Sai perche le brasiliane sono viste e trattate come put....??? perche in Italia, solitamente, lo sono. Gli stranieri si comportano esattamente come ha fatto l'amico di Bruja: Provano "pietá" per queste "poverette"(firmate dalla testa ai piedi e solitamente giovanissime)e se la portano in Italia. Queste, dopo aver prosciugato il loro soldi, vanno alla ricerca di un altro "pollo". Ma la "colpa", carissime, é dei vostri connazionali, che le fanno venire in Italia, altrimenti loro non avrebbero potuto permetersi e ne come riuscire ad avere il permesso di soggiorno. Abbiamo anche la mafia, ovvio. Ma quella prende ragazzine che vogliono, comunque, un lavoro facile in europa. Come giornalista in Italia, ho scritto diversi pezzi su loro. Non vorrei che facesti da ogni erba un fascio perche* *SBAGLIATE. Sono andata in Italia per fare un master, mi sono innamorata,sposata,tradita e nonnostante tutto, non mi ritengo una puttana. Tanto che sono tornata nel mio paese anziché cercare un "pollo" vecchio, e credetemi: in tanti si son proposti, dal sindaco dal paese ai mariti di amiche. Adesso mi fermo perche sono triste e arrabbiata con i vostri commenti. Le raggaze del lest, sono, nella vostra mente, tutte quelle dei paesi poveri. Eppure se conoscete il loro paese (nostri), vedrete che le prostitute sono quelle che circolano nei posti addatti. Gli stranieri é che non escono di lá.*
*Ciao.*


----------



## Old lilith_666 (3 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lilith 666 non esagerare cara, ha contestato una opinione di insonne quantomeno provocatoria. non è entrato nel merito della sua persona.


No, ma della sua mamma. Scusa micio, questo post di Bruja mi ha fatto arrabbiare. Non ho la testa a posto e posso dire cose che non voglio. Magari avró anche frainteso, ma ho sofferto troppo da voi questo tipo di pregiudizzio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bacio, vado perche mi sento male.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Gennaio 2007)

lilith_666;20472[FONT=Arial ha detto:
			
		

> ]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Lilith, tu sei una persona che studia che lavora, ma che stai dicendo Cara?!! liberati dalla testa l'idea che tu abbia potuto offrire questa idea!!! 

Stai molto male, e sono un paio di giorni che stai cosi...Lilith.torna qui. mi dispiace!*


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Lilith 666*



lilith_666 ha detto:


> No, ma della sua mamma. Scusa micio, questo post di Bruja mi ha fatto arrabbiare. Non ho la testa a posto e posso dire cose che non voglio. Magari avró anche frainteso, ma ho sofferto troppo da voi questo tipo di pregiudizzio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu hai veramente frainteso............
Intanto il fatto stesso che ho detto che chi ha voglia di lavorare lo fa tranquillamente, non per nulla tu hai seguito il tuo corso di studi ed hai fatto quello che dovevi, senza strane idee per la testa, rende la questione limitata a chi agisce differentemente.
Inoltre la questione riguarda soprattutto le immigrate che sapendo di essere avvenenti partono già con quel disegno in testa. Certo che poi gli uomini fanno esattamente quello che le loro voglie suggeriscono, ma non puoi negare che a tutto si può decidere se dire sì o no. Non è colpa di nessuno se l'esperienza qui è che le donne dell'est di bell'aspetto abbiano la tendenza a comportarsi in quel modo. Se ci fai caso ho parlato di una cubana solo perchè era una persona che conoscevo.............. non ho menzionato l'america latina in genere, nè mi risulta che ci sia una tratta di prostitute in quel senso, in caso riguarda proprio i paesi dell'est e l'africa
Detto questo bisognerà che tu rifletta su un fatto............ ho chiarito bene che i pregiudizi sono giudizi dati prima di conoscere i fatti......... io ho parlato di fatti che ho conosciuto e che in percentuale davano un risultato assolutamente negativo in quel senso.
Può essere che io sia sfortunata e mi siano capitate solo persone di quel tipo, o che quelle persone fossero semplicemente travolte dal vedere le cose che non avevano mai avuto, ma la realtà resta quella che è. Diciamo che la situazione qui sta prendendo la connotazione di un fatto di costume perchè, sia chiaro donne così ce ne sono in abbondanza anche in Italia, ma hanno le caratteristiche di tutte le donne di qualsiasi paese e certe pratiche furbesche per impossessarsi dei patrimoni o per astutamente sottrarre denaro o privilegi agli uomini se è vero che sono sempre state esercitate è anche vero che ne rileviamo una percentuale assolutamente esorbitante in questo contesto.
Quindi non irritarti perchè nulla è stato detto su chi viene qui ed anche in tutta l'Europa per studiare e lavorare ma su chi in Italia, in Francia,in Germania, in Inghilterra etc.etc. va con l'intenzione di accasarsi in modo parassitario attraverso l'uso del proprio corpo e la fraudolente finzione di sentimenti strumentali. 
La colpa è anche degli uomini che per due begli occhi seduttivi e delle forme sexy perdono qualunque dignità, ma questo non rende queste ragazze meno meritevoli di biasimo, specie se hanno una preparazione culturale che permetterebbe loro di lavorare onestamente senza fare la sguattera.........
Spero che tu capisca lo spirito del mio post di prima e di questo e che, con calma rifletta su quella che, alla fine, è una semplice opinione maturata da fatti che sono materialmente avvenuti.
Non avertene a male, non si tratta di una crociata contro un paese o delle ragazze che immigrano, ma verso quelle persone che venendo da determinate zone pare abbiano una predilezione per avere tutto alla svelta e guadagnarselo non certo col sudore della fronte.
Sono certa che comprenderai queste parole, se in un campo c'è la gramigna non si distrugge tutto il raccolto, ma la gramigna va tolta......... pena la degenerazione del terreno di coltura, ecco perchè quelle persone andrebbero evitate ed isolate...... ma come ben dici gli uomini sono spesso stupidi e ciechi e donne così le cercano e se le godono, e loro non sono certo del tipo che si fanno scrupoli morali.
Colpevoli gli uomini ma anche le donne, esiste quella parola di una sillaba che le salverebbe dal giudizio che tanto ti ha offeso................. si chiama NO.
Con immutato affetto
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

*a quella topolina che è scappata nella tana...*

Lilith666,
cucu?!



A tutti carissimi, buon giorno!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Buongiorno?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lilith666,
> cucu?!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Te lo dico stasera se lo è stato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (4 Gennaio 2007)

Ma scusate... io non ci voglio entrare in sta discussione... però... prima di consumare fiumi di tasti.... è banale che nei paesi dove il tasso di povertà è più alto e la qualità della vita è più bassa, la prostituzione sia più diffusa.
O no?
E' banale.
E poi, darsi da fare... il sudore della fronte in suddetti paesi da risultati ben diversi da quello dei paesi "occidentali".
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusate... io non ci voglio entrare in sta discussione... però... prima di consumare fiumi di tasti.... è banale che nei paesi dove il tasso di povertà è più alto e la qualità della vita è più bassa, la prostituzione sia più diffusa.
> O no?
> E' banale.
> E poi, darsi da fare... il sudore della fronte in suddetti paesi da risultati ben diversi da quello dei paesi "occidentali".
> Passo e chiudo.


Hai perfettamente ragione Lupa, quindi perchè non "sudare" quando si emigra nei paesi occidentali dove il lavoro viene meglio retribuito? 
Ripasso e chiudo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Lupa*

C'è chi ha voglia di sudare.

C'è chi non ha voglia di sudare.

C'è chi prende la strada A e la percorre.


C'è chi prende la strada B e la percorre.

E' una questione di Persona, di obbiettivi, di interessi, di scopi.




Passo e  chiudo.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> C'è chi ha voglia di sudare.
> 
> C'è chi non ha voglia di sudare.
> 
> ...


Scusa la curiosità, ma la dizione della o nella parola scopi è aperta o chiusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma la dizione della o nella parola scopi è aperta o chiusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (4 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa la curiosità, ma la dizione della o nella parola scopi è aperta o chiusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo è quello che adoro della lingua italiana..... e di chi riesce a fare di queste speculazioni.......


----------

